# Wie alt können Schleien werden ?



## March (29. Jan. 2008)

Hallo! 

Ich habe 2 Schleien in meinem Gartenteich. 
Da die Beiden schon ca. 15 Jahre leben
- und bei bester Gesundheit sind - 
hab ich mir mal die Frage gestellt, wie alt Schleinen eigentlich werden können. 

PS: Mache z. Z. meinen Fischereischein aber keiner meiner Kursleiter konnte mir die Frage beantworten. 

Selbst in den Lehrbüchern steht nichts darüber.


----------



## Redlisch (29. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Wie alt können Scheien werden ?*

Hallo,
ich weis auch nur von Züchtern das sie über 20 Jahre alt werden.

Bei fast alle einheimischen Fischen ist das ca. max. alter sonst nachzulesen, nur bei Schleien nicht...

__ Rotauge -25, __ Nase -12, Karpfen -40, __ Hecht -30, __ Brachsen -25, __ Döbel 15-20, __ Barbe -15 ...
Axel


----------



## March (29. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Wie alt können Scheien werden ?*

Danke für die Antwort! - Dachte schon, dass ich GAR KEINE Antwort bekomme.

Deine Altersangaben sind recht interessant.

DANKE !

Allerdings hab ich bzgl. des Karpfens auch schon was anderes gehört. 
Im Sommer 2007 war im MDR eine Reportage über das "Karpfenleben" zu sehen. 
Dort wurde berichtet, das Karpfen über 80 Jahre alt werden können.
Keine Ahnung ob das stimmt.


----------



## Redlisch (29. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Wie alt können Scheien werden ?*



			
				March schrieb:
			
		

> Allerdings hab ich bzgl. des Karpfens auch schon was anderes gehört.
> Im Sommer 2007 war im MDR eine Reportage über das "Karpfenleben" zu sehen.
> Dort wurde berichtet, das Karpfen über 80 Jahre alt werden können.
> Keine Ahnung ob das stimmt.



Ich denke mal vieles hängt von den Umständen ab, was für ein Karpfen, wo lebt er, wie ist das Umfeld ...

Ich habe z.B. einen __ Wels (35cm) der schon 40 Jahre alt ist im Aquarium ...
werden wohl auch nicht viele Leute haben ...

Ich denke mal das sind alles auch nur ca. Angaben, wie immer wirst du bei 3 Fachautoren 3 verschiedene Angaben finden, aber
zumindest als Richtline ganz hilfreich.


Axel


----------



## March (29. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Wie alt können Scheien werden ?*

Btw: Es war ein Schuppekarpfen.

O.k. Gute Vorrausetzungen zum alt werden haben meine Schleien

Ich hab keine __ Raubfische o. Ä. in meinem Teich.

Hoffe auch dass sie noch lange leben, da ich sie schon seit Ewigkeiten habe. Sind mit der Zeit meine Lieblingsfische geworden. Irgendwie gehören sie schon zur Familie.


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (31. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Wie alt können Scheien werden ?*

Hi Axel.



			
				Redlisch schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe z.B. einen __ Wels (35cm) der schon 40 Jahre alt ist im Aquarium ...
> werden wohl auch nicht viele Leute haben ...


Was isn das genau fürn Wels?


----------



## Redlisch (1. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Wie alt können Scheien werden ?*

Hallo,



			
				Sachiel schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Axel.
> Was isn das genau fürn __ Wels?



die Dame ist ein Hypostomus puncatatus.

Axel


----------



## Redlisch (1. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Wie alt können Scheien werden ?*



			
				Redlisch schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ups verschrieben...

Hypostomus punctatus


----------

